
Ask HN: Intro to Programming Resources for Beginners - rottyguy
My wife is planning to do a bootcamp programming course.  She&#x27;s currently taking some prep course offered by the company and is progressing along doing various problems on a daily basis.  This course is mostly independent studies where the instructor assigns problems with some lectures but you&#x27;re expected to figure it most of it out on your own.  You can ask questions and request help via a ticketing system but it&#x27;s a little bulky to walk through.  As I look through some of her solutions, I noticed she&#x27;s a little deficient on some fundamentals (eg scoping, by value&#x2F;reference concepts, etc.).  They&#x27;re learning programming using Javascript.<p>Obviously I can help her but I work during the day and she&#x27;s taking some time off to focus exclusively on this pivot so I don&#x27;t want her to sit around waiting on me.<p>Does anyone have any good resources (authors&#x2F;books, bloggers, youtube instructors) that they like that has an easy to understand teaching style for beginners?<p>TIA
======
_448
There are good introductory courses on coursera.org, edx.org and KhanAcademy.
The most notables are CS50 from Harvard
([https://cs50.harvard.edu](https://cs50.harvard.edu)) and "The Beauty and Joy
of Computing" from Berkeley
([https://bjc.berkeley.edu](https://bjc.berkeley.edu)).

